# iPod Softare update available



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

Available from a "Software Update" near you.



> iPod Updater 2006-01-10 delivers:
> iPod Software 1.1 for iPod
> iPod Software 1.1 for iPod nano
> iPod Software 1.2.1 for iPod with color display
> ...


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Wish I could update but I just realised I formatted my iPod on a PC.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

that doesn't prevent you from using iPod Software Update for Windows.


----------



## Howard2k (Feb 9, 2005)

You can just reformat for Windows too.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

harrytse said:


> that doesn't prevent you from using iPod Software Update for Windows.


True, but I don't really use a PC anymore.


----------



## harrytse (Nov 3, 2005)

it's just a file system, you should be able to apply the iPod software update on Mac OS X even if it's configured for FAT.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

I think that the software update for Mac can update Windows-formatted iPod. I think my iPod is Windows formatted and I just updated it.


----------



## xorpion (Jul 26, 2002)

apparently, 60gb ipods (video) are having glitches with the 1.1 update. 

im gonna wait till its cleared up.


----------

